# Cold weather health tip...



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I think I posted this last year but will say it again...

Along with most others, I always thought heart attacks occurred while shoveling snow because of the physical exertion. According to my heart doctor, that is not the reason.

When we exert ourselves in cold weather and begin to breathe heavily, we are taking in cold air, which constrict the veins and arteries leading to and from our heart. It's the constriction that causes the heart attack, not the exertion.

If you are going to be doing something in cold weather that makes you breathe hard and fast, cover your face and nose with a scarf or some other covering.

Carry on...stay safe.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, if you didn't exert yourself that way, you wouldn't be refrigerating your blood vessels. I think I'm going to try hibernation.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I remember you posting that last year. All I can say is, sheesh, is it winter already.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Just heard this in the safety meeting this morning. 

And while it's nice to have a hot cup of coffee, don't overdo it, because the caffeine causes your blood vessels to constrict. 

Same thing with smoking. 

See, I WAS paying attention this morning! :thumbup:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Robie said:


> I think I posted this last year but will say it again...
> 
> Along with most others, I always thought heart attacks occurred while shoveling snow because of the physical exertion. According to my heart doctor, that is not the reason.
> 
> ...


Exactly how I lost my grandfather at 72 (shoveling snow) and he was very fit and a hands-on guy. I learned a lot of this stuff from him.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I am reminded of the advice of the great Tommy Lasorda

He said something like ;
" you ever notice that it's always some guy who drops dead while shoveling snow???--- It's never a woman dropping dead with a snow shovel in her hand.
on the other hand---when is the last time you heard of a guy dieing while pitching batting practice ??????? that's why in my family my wife shovels the sidewalk and cuts the grass------and I pitch batting practice........"


----------

